# How Many Unread Posts Do You Have?



## Reinvanhardt

Just a general question as the title suggests. I'm curious to know how all the ladies and fellas handle the massive history presented on the forum whether you be rookie or veteran.

When I started in February I had well over 6000 unread posts and have since made my way down to 1843. My technique is to always stay ahead of the 50 most recent posts. General browsing and other specific searches account for about 50 - 100 extra unread posts covered a day.

I may be odd for trying to read them all. What do you think? Do you read every post, or only the applicable ones?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

I hate to see a number next to New Posts. So tonight when I loged on after not being on the forum for the whole day I had 487 New Posts.

Now I have "0" 

Went throw all of them and read most of them. It takes time but I stay on top of whats news, and whats going on.


----------



## Die Kriek

I put 2000 or less, since I broke 2000 for the first time earlier today, but I see it has gone slightly over again. Was on 6800 iirc when I started, which was about a month ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

It is still possible to keep up if you are not away for extended periods. As we grow it will become more and more difficult. If I were away I would read all the posts that I think might be of interest, then mark all the others as read in one go. It would help tremendously @Gizmo if, in the window listing new posts one could select individually to be mark as read (as @Tom has remarked some time ago).

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tom

i have been away during the week, and still read some posts every night.....and I am sitting at 7439 unread posts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Tom said:


> i have been away during the week, and still read some posts every night.....and I am sitting at 7439 unread posts.



Ow my goodness!! I would start to cry, get a panic attack and overload my internet connection opening as many treads at once to screen throw them till there are non left


----------



## shabbar

Im at 7292 new posts


----------



## Silver

Mostly have kept it to zero

But the last few weeks it has crept up. 
Now on 1,000

I read most posts, some I just scan if it's not something that interests me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

PS - interesting thread @Reinvanhardt


----------



## Reinvanhardt

I usually scan through the non vape related stuff like cats and such lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I am the same. If I see a number next to unread posts my ocd kicks in and drives me nuts...have to read everything if I am I mostly skim over them to get the basics then go back and read properly later

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Like now I wasn't on the forum for the day and I have a 107 now posts to read...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh the stress! I have over 200! And I need to sleep but can't until my unread is at Zero... it's an OCD thingy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt

I'm now for the first time at under a thousand unread posts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

im on 4556 unread posts

the figure doesnt really bother me 

i just keep track of the top 50 current threads


----------



## Gizmo

I do the same Riaz

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick

Well, project at work as been keeping me busy so I'm sitting at 10962 unread... sigh, I'll never get through all of them


----------



## Die Kriek

Finally broke 1000! Yes, I was bored this weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 360twin

11 275 this morning - see if anyone beats that


----------



## Die Kriek

Down to 265 here


----------



## Metal Liz

down to 176


----------



## annemarievdh

Well I'm started tonight with 489 after not being on for the day. Down to 367 now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I made the mistake of going fishing today so I have a new record of over 250!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

If you peeps do not post here, I shall have less.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

@Matthee, now I will post here just to make your "new posts" more and more and more

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> @Matthee, now I will post here just to make your "new posts" more and more and more


Watch out for the Finesmaster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Judge is always watching!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

That's good to know, because I've started to feel that I'm not part of the family so have to do something to see I've I'm ever gona get a fine or not ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

7944


----------



## annemarievdh

Tom said:


> 7944



What does that mean?


----------



## Silver

83

Was a bit too relaxed today


----------



## Tom

annemarievdh said:


> What does that mean?


that I have too little time? or that i am still missing a feature to mark individual threads as read....hint @Gizmo and @Rob Fisher


----------



## annemarievdh

Tom said:


> that I have too little time? or that i am still missing a feature to mark individual threads as read....hint @Gizmo and @Rob Fisher



I thought it meant you are neglecting us since you moved away


----------



## Tom

annemarievdh said:


> I thought it meant you are neglecting us since you moved away


never! i am around every day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Tom said:


> never! i am around every day!



Thats good to know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> That's good to know, because I've started to feel that I'm not part of the family so have to do something to see I've I'm ever gona get a fine or not ??


We love you dearly, but if a fine is going to make you feel more loved, I am sure the Finesmaster will happily oblige.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh




----------



## Rob Fisher

Tom said:


> that I have too little time? or that i am still missing a feature to mark individual threads as read....hint @Gizmo and @Rob Fisher



It's much more a Gizarama thing!


----------



## Rob Fisher

annemarievdh said:


> That's good to know, because I've started to feel that I'm not part of the family so have to do something to see I've I'm ever gona get a fine or not ??



You are most certainly part of the family @annemarievdh but you are just one of the better behaved family. Not like all those other naughty boys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Rob Fisher said:


> You are most certainly part of the family @annemarievdh but you are just one of the better behaved family. Not like all those other naughty boys!



This could be difficult ????

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Zero, nadda, niks, zilch! (and now +1 for @Matthee )

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MurderDoll

12182.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

46 but working on it as we speak... with my OCD I can't get off the keyboard till it's Zero! And then I run in case I hear my iPad beep!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I'm on 140, its been a busy day and evening! Sat down now for the first time in hours!


----------



## Silver

Also on 140 now


----------



## Stroodlepuff

i managed to get through them last night  Im on 3 now


----------



## Die Kriek

I'm confused


----------



## Rob Fisher

Die Kriek said:


> I'm confused
> 
> View attachment 4884
> 
> View attachment 4885



Could be deleted posts.. when the coast is clear select Mark All Forums read and it will fix itself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Mine also shows 4 unread, but there is none


----------



## devdev

Those could possibly be comments in the media section. Not sure if they reflect as part of posts or not


----------



## PeterHarris

i'm new, so al of them hahahaha


----------



## annemarievdh

all my media's read


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> all my media's read


Click on "Mark Forums Read" and those 4 will disappear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Matthee said:


> Click on "Mark Forums Read" and those 4 will disappear.



Thank you @Matthee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Tom said:


> that I have too little time? or that i am still missing a feature to mark individual threads as read....hint @Gizmo and @Rob Fisher


@Rob Fisher and @Gizmo ... any news on that feature to mark individual threads as read?


----------



## TylerD

3448......
You've been busy!


----------



## Tom

TylerD said:


> 3448......
> You've been busy!


lol...have fun working thru it. to me its near impossible. i had 2 weeks ago 7k unread...down to 5.2k


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> 3448......
> You've been busy!


Welcome back, we have missed you! Your Reo stuff should be at the P O, unless they have waited so long they returned it.


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> Welcome back, we have missed you! Your Reo stuff should be at the P O, unless they have waited so long they returned it.


Hehehe. I still need to pay you some moonies! Will do tomorrow! Thanks @Matthee


----------



## TylerD

Tom said:


> lol...have fun working thru it. to me its near impossible. i had 2 weeks ago 7k unread...down to 5.2k


Not cool man. I think I'm just going to zero everything.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Did this a few weeks back in tapatalk. Marked everything as read and now view every thread under unread. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

crack2483 said:


> Did this a few weeks back in tapatalk. Marked everything as read and now view every thread under unread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



i want the possibility to mark individual threads as read. that way i could choose which ones i dont want to read. a complete reset i dont want to do

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## crack2483

Gizmo said:


> Loving the protank 2 and great price!



In tapatalk you can. Just long press the thread in question and choose mark topic as read  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> i want the possibility to mark individual threads as read. that way i could choose which ones i dont want to read. a complete reset i dont want to do


Aw, Tom, we have been pressing hard, but nothing from @Gizmo. He has more time now, so maybe he will look at it.


----------



## Alex

1328

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Keyaam

190


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW

iKeyaam said:


> 190
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You need to charge bru or you never gonna make all 190.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Keyaam

Gna plug it in the mvp now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Yay






Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


must be boring then?


----------



## Alex




----------



## Silver

Back up to 688


----------



## Alex

This is a hopeless task, I give up


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Like seriously?? There is a Poll for this... Now this has started a new quest. I see that there are many others that have over 6000 new posts. I have already got my game plan in action for this one. I need to start at the beginning (start of thread) of the recent threads that come up when I start the forum page. I must be able to see at list 50 of the newly updated threads.

Other than filling my brain with Vape stuff I can use the "watch forum" functioning to stay on top of my interests after having read all the starting posts in the thread.

Seems like I'm going to be around for a while... I feel a little like the attached picture at the moment. "Me" Zero, "Posts" 9405 and counting DOWN...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## crack2483

Lol. Everyone's going to post random comments just to troll you and keep you in the red. See, I just posted one now 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

A thread, with unread messages, about unread messages .... threadception

*mind blown*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Darth_V@PER

@Alex dude... You have just made my Sunday. Seems as if Smeagol might actually get a bit of a break now...Hmmm that beer is ice cold, would have been a million times better if I were VAPING on a serious machine with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

crack2483 said:


> In tapatalk you can. Just long press the thread in question and choose mark topic as read
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


yes! that is the way to go! just reduced my unread posts by a whopping 1.8k thru marking some threads as read on Tapatalk! ??

Reactions: Like 4


----------

